# Two Goldens on NH Craigslist this morning :(.



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

* Amazing Female Golden looking for a great home *


 I have a 4 yr old female Golden retriever who we brought into our home 2 yr ago after she was given up by the breeder due to her having a mild grade 2 systolic heart murmur. This heart defect is not at all life threatening or will shorten her life in any way it also does not limit her activity in any way, just not a trait a breeder would want passed on to subsequent litters. She is healthy, spayed, up to date on all shots, on heart worm and Advantix, gets along with cats, children of all ages and adults but especially loves women and children. She has always shown some aggression around food when a dog has come to visit so we just keep them separated during meals and meal prep and don't have an issue, never any aggression around humans and food, my 3yr old can take a bone or her food dish (while she is eating) away and she won't even growl. 1 1/2 weeks ago we got a pug puppy and she is showing aggression toward him over toys, space, and food so we are looking to re home her, we promised our kids this pug 3 yr old when we were given a pug by my mother, I had a new baby and 3 other children at the time and could not raise a puppy too so we promised in 3 yrs we would get them a pug well Emily (the Golden) is not having it. So we are looking to re-home her. It breaks my heart as she is super sweet and loving, she does great off leash or on, she loves to romp in the woods and comes when called. Does love to chase squirrels though so by streets I keep her leashed. No health issues. Loves to cuddle on couch and bed, she is in good shape and gets alone with cats. She would need to be in a home with where no other dogs live or will live however she LOVES to play with other dogs on neutral territory even in our yard but when it comes to food not a good mix inside.Let me know if this sounds like something you are interested in. 
 

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
 post id: 4662667453
posted: 6 hours ago




*  PUREBREED GOLDEN RETRIEVER FEMALE (peabody,ma) *

© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap



 (google map) (yahoo map)  


 for a good home is a 5 year old female golden retriever,she is fixed and up to date on shots with the vet receipt,she was given to us by someone who can no longer keep her and she does not get along with our male golden,she is a great looking dog,does not get along with other dogs and probably not good with small children as we have adults only in the house,serious people only and need her to go otherwise she will be given to a shelter thursday morning,she comes with food,leash and her toys,leave a number only if you want to come see and take her,i told all i know about her  

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I've seen both these posts on CL. Both are very irritating but the first one really makes me angry. You get a puppy and the current dog doesn't like it so get rid of the dog that has been there for 2 years! Just because they promised the kids a pug! Come on now! 
Lets just teach the kids how disposable pets are!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah, that was my reaction to the first one as well. Unfortunately I know relatives that are nearly as fickle.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

This made me cry. I hate these people and I hope they are abandoned in a time of need. Stupid lazy selfish idiots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

My dad bought a corgi and had him for seven years and purchased a golden. His corgi was aggressive to his golden, so they decided they needed to get rid if the corgi so that's how I ended up with my corgi Hunter! I couldn't understand how they could give up this sweet guy, but I sure lucked out! And he did so we well with my old roommates 120 lbs rott mix, my moms beagle and now our golden. It just took the right kind of introduction and equal amounts of attention to both dogs. So sad to see people giving up on the animal they had first


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I have no words. How can people be so cold hearted? Not to mention the lesson they're passing on to their children! One day they will be surprised when their kids demonstrate a lack of empathy towards animals AND people, or an inability to work through difficulties in relationships. And what if the kids don't end up liking the puppy as much as they hope? Will they dump the puppy as well? I guess I did have a few words after all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NH GR Rescue Info-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

New Hampshire
Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc (YGRR)

If someone will contact the people with the ad and send them Rescue info that would be great. I'd also send the ads to the GR Rescues. Sometimes Groups will contact people with ads and offer to help. Some of the GR Rescues will only offer help if the owner contacts them. 

Click on the Group's names above, contact and website info will come up.


----------

